# sliding on a tilt trailer



## 1wildchild

I have a hard time putting my ATV on my trailer by myself when it is wet or snowy. There isn't enough traction on the plywood. Have you guys added anything to the floor of your tilt trailers to aid in traction?


----------



## roger23

I run 1 x 2 's across the width of the trailer about 4" apart


----------



## rock bass hunter

Agreed. We did the same for our snowmobile trailer. 1x2's under the track portion and strips of a old bed-liner under the skis.
Worked great for a snowmobile.


----------



## Take Five

I mixed sand and paint, liberal amounts of sand, and painted the deck. NOTHING slides on that!! Cant even get my permanent shanty to slide on the ski's. I have to use dowel rods to load it and unload it. Best thing is I no longer slip and fall when I am on the deck.

Wayne


----------



## FREEPOP

Home Depot, Lowes, and/or Meijers has those stick on traction pads.


----------



## roger23

FREEPOP said:


> Home Depot, Lowes, and/or Meijers has those stick on traction pads.


I tried the paint and sand and pads they worked until they filled up with snow ,ice ,dirt the 1 x 2's don't fill up as fast at least for me


----------



## CAMODIAK

i use conveyor belt, it's called v-cleat. run it up both sides, about 6'' wide..works wonders for sure....i will look for a pic...


----------



## CAMODIAK

i work with this stuff, i will see if i can get some more if you'd like. i sell it for cheap. also, i sell atv plow flaps, or snow deflector, or waht ever you may wish to call it


----------



## CAMODIAK

actually, i just bought a new trailer (non-tilt) i may be willing to part with this stuff that you see in this pic. it is 10' long. i put it down with drywall screws. if someone were to want it, i'd just use the same type screws with maybe some small fender washers...
tim


----------



## lostyooper

i cut up old snowmobile belts,they work great.


----------



## gilly

1X2 strips seems to work on mine but the whole tilting deal is sorta a pain. I might just pick up a used or cheap set of ramps as well.


----------



## HarleyDHawger

I deliver quads, snowmobiles and motorcycles almost everyday all over the country. I have had an assortment of problems loading them on tilt trailers. I found out threw experence that the best way to load them without modifing the trailer is to get an 8 foot 2x8 cut it in halfput the aluminm ramp ends on it. fairly cheap to do. and small enough to even fit into a trunk of a car if thats what you use to haul them. Hope this helps. I never use the tilt bed as a ramp when I'm loading by myself. even when its dry. it's also a royal pain to load if you have more than one quad to put on the trailer. 
the 4 foot long ramps should have a hole just big enough cut in each end to run bungy cords threw so you won't lose them. this is a lot less of an angle to run up on than having the bed tilted and works pretty well.


----------



## gilly

Makes a ton of good old fashion sense to me HarleyDHawger. The tilt bed is a pain and somewhat dangerous on your own for sure. I will check TSC for those ramp end caps. Thanks


----------



## roger23

If you use ramps make sure you lock them up ....I had 2 ea 2 x 12 wood ramps stolen from my truck they had a 2 " hole drilled thru them and chained they drilled out the lock took the ramps and chain left the lock


----------



## sullyxlh

I use an old snowmobile track,cut in half then cut down the center,then screwed to the trailer,cheap and works great


----------



## FYRE926

I had the same trouble loading my tractor with a snowblower onto my non-tilt trailer 
I used expanded metal, picked up a few pieces on the cheap from Alro steel in Jackson and screwed it down to the ramps.


----------



## 1wildchild

I think I will go with making the ramps. This will prolly sound stupid but when it's wet out, I always feel like I'm gonna slide right over the front as the tilt is happening. I know I know dumb wimpy girl, oh well what can I say!!!, :gaga:


----------



## bentrod

I had trouble loading on a tilt bed also, so I got a folding ramp. I will lock it down but it could still be stolen. So, I got the bed liner paint from Tractor Supply and painted 2 strips where the atv wheels run.


----------



## Burksee

1wildchild said:


> I think I will go with making the ramps. This will prolly sound stupid but when it's wet out, I always feel like I'm gonna slide right over the front as the tilt is happening. I know I know dumb wimpy girl, oh well what can I say!!!, :gaga:


Bolt a couple of pieces of 4x4 or double up 2x4 at the front to create stops in front of the tires, put a piece of 2x4 a little bit behind that to create a saddle for the front tires to climb over and help hold until you complete the tilt. Cut a 45 angle on the side your driving over. For traction old snowmobile track works great, cheap too! Cut it in half, spit it down, cut down the middle, cut to legth and screw down to the plywood!


----------

